
A hedge fund’s ‘mercenary’ strategy: Buy newspapers, slash jobs, sell buildings - Bud
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/a-hedge-funds-mercenary-strategy-buy-newspapers-slash-jobs-sell-the-buildings/2019/02/11/f2c0c78a-1f59-11e9-8e21-59a09ff1e2a1_story.html
======
howard941
This strategy mirrors vulture capitalists in other industries. Buy business,
extract cash, wait two years, thrash and then file bankruptcy.

